# Now At Singapore Seeking For Job.



## selvas14 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dear Expat Forum Members,

I'm now at Singapore for two weeks of time, I hold 10 Years IT Head/Manager (Infrastructure) Experience in India and now very keenly seeking for an opportunity at the earliest.

I have applied more than 100 positions, but still no response.

If anyone can help me on getting a good foreign recruiter or consultancy or any job openings which will be helpful. !

I understand there are lot of previous threads on the same, bu i see lot are quite old, please refresh the same for me...

Thanks,
Sen.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I doubt you can find a job in two weeks - the decision making process is much longer at most companies (plus, the visa can take a month or more). If you can, extend your stay to two or three months!
Recruiters (a.k.a. headhunters) are quite useless in Singapore. You better apply directly at suitable companies in your industry. Or, even better, use your connections to your best advantage (if you have any).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

with the new rules,employers have to list any openings in the Govt portal for Citizens / PRs for 2 weeks before being allowed to recruit foreigners


----------

